# installing to jail



## mhunet (Apr 21, 2011)

Is there an easy way to install a port from a host system to the equivalent directories in a hosted jail? For example if I have a jail at /jail/www and want to install a port that installs its config file as /usr/local/etc/thefile.conf and its binaries into /usr/local/bin. Is there a way to easily change it to install the files to /jail/www/usr/local/etc/thefile.conf and /jail/www/usr/local/bin?


----------



## mamalos (Apr 22, 2011)

*make PREFIX=/jail/www install* is maybe what you wish. But before doing it, read man ports and look at the ENVIRONMENT section. You may want to do something different, depending on your setup.


----------

